# OBS 28.0.1 cannot stream Virtual Camera to Zoom



## ToeyAngelitto (Sep 5, 2022)

I had just recently upgraded to OBS 20.0.1. However, after upgrading the OBS cannot send virtual camera to Zoom any more. I had to re-install back the old version 27.2.1. Please fix this.


----------



## ADKMedic (Sep 6, 2022)

Hello Toey,

In both 28.0 and 28.0.1, I have no problems with the virtual camera in Zoom.  It works just fine.  I do have sporadic problems in Microsoft Teams, but not Zoom.

Sorry.

Andy


----------



## ADKMedic (Sep 6, 2022)

Toey,

I should also add that I'm on an Intel iMac.  

Andy


----------



## ChoPraTs (Sep 11, 2022)

I am also on an Intel Mac (latest Monterey version) and I don't have problems with Zoom and OBS 28.0.1 and virtual camera, but I've problems with Skype, Webex and Microsoft Teams with it. It's impossible to use the OBS virtual camera in these apps. The image is shown completely red or green in them. For some reason, no problem in Zoom, it works fine like before the update.

Is there already a solution for this or I should go back to a previous version of OBS?


----------



## seabass9 (Sep 15, 2022)

Also report it's not working for me here on a M1 MBP. 
To add to this there seems to be some memory leak issue, just got this:


----------



## seabass9 (Sep 15, 2022)

I just updated zoom to 5.11.11 and virtual camera seems to work fine, also with meet.google.com.


----------



## ToeyAngelitto (Oct 5, 2022)

I had downgraded it to OBS 27 and it works perfectly fine. Somehow, after a while, OBS just got updated to version 28. Now the virtual camera problem to Zoom is back on my Mac Pro Intel. My MacOS is Monterey 12.6.


----------



## ToeyAngelitto (Oct 5, 2022)

The silliest solution is, I need to restart the machine. Now it works.


----------



## JanderHungrige (Oct 5, 2022)

seabass9 said:


> Also report it's not working for me here on a M1 MBP.
> To add to this there seems to be some memory leak issue, just got this:
> View attachment 86643


Same with me. I got over 20GB ... 

Also, TEAMS does not show the virtual camera


----------



## JanderHungrige (Oct 17, 2022)

JanderHungrige said:


> Same with me. I got over 20GB ...
> 
> Also, TEAMS does not show the virtual camera


Restarting the laptop at least showed the virtual camera.


----------



## Wet--Fish (Oct 18, 2022)

I'm using 28.0.3 and OBS constantly crashes after a few mins in either Teams or Slack.  The virtual camera shows fine, but after a few mins of usage it just crashes.  I'm using an M1 Macbook Pro.  I've had to revert to v27 for now.


----------



## lengold (Oct 19, 2022)

OBS with Zoom:
I am using a Mac Mini M1 OS 12.6 with Zoom 5.12.2 and OBS 28.0.3 (64 bit) Virtual Camera.
I am having major problems with Zoom freezing. Most notably when leaving a breakout room. If I do a test meeting and turn on and off the video a couple of times, Zoom freezes. I have to force quit Zoom and restart. Sometimes Zoom doesn’t even recognise the Virtual Camera as being an option at the onset of a meeting. I am talking to Zoom tier two support. So far they have come up with nothing. I did try rolling back to OBS 27, but the problem remained. If I do not turn off the video during a meeting or enter a breakout room, all is good! Would love it if someone has a fix.
Thanks


----------



## lengold (Oct 21, 2022)

lengold said:


> OBS with Zoom:
> I am using a Mac Mini M1 OS 12.6 with Zoom 5.12.2 and OBS 28.0.3 (64 bit) Virtual Camera.
> I am having major problems with Zoom freezing. Most notably when leaving a breakout room. If I do a test meeting and turn on and off the video a couple of times, Zoom freezes. I have to force quit Zoom and restart. Sometimes Zoom doesn’t even recognise the Virtual Camera as being an option at the onset of a meeting. I am talking to Zoom tier two support. So far they have come up with nothing. I did try rolling back to OBS 27, but the problem remained. If I do not turn off the video during a meeting or enter a breakout room, all is good! Would love it if someone has a fix.
> Thanks


Email from Zoom Support - I did try OBS 27. But still had the problem.


> Our engineers have identified a bug in OBS that makes Zoom unresponsive. They've reached out to OBS developers to fix it. Until then, we recommend you use OBS version 27.x for now.


----------



## attaboyBrad (Oct 24, 2022)

This issue has been fixed in 28.1 RC1.  You can download the release candidate or wait for the official release.

Here's the grand saga: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/7287#event-7616337842


----------



## lengold (Nov 1, 2022)

attaboyBrad said:


> This issue has been fixed in 28.1 RC1.  You can download the release candidate or wait for the official release.
> 
> Here's the grand saga: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/7287#event-7616337842


Thank you, I will give it a try.


----------



## lengold (Nov 2, 2022)

lengold said:


> Thank you, I will give it a try.


Hello - I just downloaded 28.1.1 for Silicon Mac and the virtual camera does not work in Zoom at all now. I click on 'Start Virtual Camera' and just see the obs logo plus camera icon with a line through it in Zoom. Any ideas? At least it used to work sporadically in 28.0.


----------



## lengold (Nov 2, 2022)

Problem seems to be solved, sorry to have bothered. For anyone else, I uninstalled Zoom, reinstalled Zoom, rebooted Mac.


----------

